# Sell in May...summer buys...?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

anybody have anything interesting on their radar to possibly pick up during the dog days of this summer's market...?


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Magna is in the process of a pullback. Buy the dip.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pluto said:


> Magna is in the process of a pullback. Buy the dip.


how wii trump tarrifs affect them? any?


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

That's the uncertainty with auto stocks until the dust settles.At this point you are rolling a dice.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

MG's been a great performer for me, and I am on the lookout to buy more, but I feel the current dip is not going to be the low point. I think tariff uncertainty is what is pushing MG down since May. But I think they could go back to Aug/Sept levels ($60-$65) pretty easily, and much lower if tariffs were to become real. They do do business in a lot of markets, so they can continue to operate in and make money in different markets in the face of tariffs, but they really do need goods to move freely to do well.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

For a clue on what might be cheap, why not take a look at the YTD performance of some asset categories, all of these in CAD:

S&P 500 (ZSP): +7.1%
TSX Composite: +2.2%
MSCI EAFE (XEF): +1.2%
Bonds (XBB): +0.5%
Gold (MNT): +0.1%

Based on this view, I recently bought more gold bullion. Since I believe that all of these assets will trend upwards over the long term, I just buy whatever is out of favour at the time. Currently, gold and bonds are out of favour and are good buys IMO.


----------



## john.cray (Dec 7, 2016)

Pluto said:


> Magna is in the process of a pullback. Buy the dip.


I hold Exco (XTC) as a representative of the auto sector (consumer cyclical exposure). It is a small-cap stock but otherwise solid fundamentals and a deep value play. Does anyone else like it, especially at this levels?
I am contemplating of adding a bit more soon.


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

BNS down 7%, BCE down 5% and RY down 4% since February. I would start there for my new investment dollars for long term holds. Just me!


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

james4beach said:


> For a clue on what might be cheap, why not take a look at the YTD performance of some asset categories, all of these in CAD:
> 
> S&P 500 (ZSP): +7.1%
> TSX Composite: +2.2%
> ...


Not everything that looks cheap is cheap.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Speculator said:


> BNS down 7%, BCE down 5% and RY down 4% since February. I would start there for my new investment dollars for long term holds. Just me!


You are on my wavelength...I would add CU and Fortis in there...looks like ENB left the barn though.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Speculator said:


> BNS down 7%, BCE down 5% and RY down 4% since February. I would start there for my new investment dollars for long term holds. Just me!


Like Eder suggests, add my FTS to those and thats the main reason I'm down probably 7% ytd. Yuk, but it will come back and divies are fine.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

BNS is at a 52 week low. Probably tracking the drop in emerging markets. Very good value and dividend. CIBC also looks cheap, as does BCE. Virtually all oil companies are trading at huge discounts despite the price of oil in both US$ but especially CAN$ is up substantially. Lots of value out there.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am in for the divs
I have been adding ema,aqn,mfc,bns,car.un,kmp.un and exe

using some new money plus reinvest divs


----------



## Speculator (May 9, 2018)

Eder said:


> You are on my wavelength...I would add CU and Fortis in there...looks like ENB left the barn though.


If there was a LIKE button, I would hit it 100 times


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Usually as the summer wears on gold and gold companies become a buy.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> how wii trump tarrifs affect them? any?


Trump's bombastic tarrifs-trade stuff is disconcerting to some extent. 

Reportedly Trump does not really have the authority to enforce these tarrifs, only congress does. Trump does have the authority to enforce tarrifs if it is a national security issue. Canada a national security risk? So congress is reportedly expected to cancel these tarrifs. Time will tell. In the meantime, MG has plants in various countries - US, Europe, Asia. So to me the tarrifs are not a big deal.

Wait till MG forms a base before buying.


----------

